# pigeon breeding season, mating habits



## summerjack (Mar 14, 2009)

in the wild do pigeons have a breeding season? if the climate/ food/permits/conditions permit will "local" birds nest year round? thanks


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well i know i will not be agreed with by a lot of folks here. BUT, the hours that the sun is up 
dictates when feral pigeons, and JUST about any species of bird breed.
I am sure there are exceptions, (city lights, Ect.) THAT is the only stimulus they go by. Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> Well i know i will not be agreed with by a lot of folks here. BUT, the hours that the sun is up
> dictates when feral pigeons, and JUST about any species of bird breed.
> I am sure there are exceptions, (city lights, Ect.) THAT is the only stimulus they go by. Dave


agee, domestic pigeons seem to slack off in the winter months. ferals, well. in some cities folks find young birds in need of help it seems all year long.


----------



## Kimberly_CA (Jan 5, 2008)

I am no expert I just know I have had two sets of eggs (not counting eggs layed by a lone female, but those were also in spring/summer) and they were both in spring/early summer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

I get eggs all year long with out lights but they do slow down in the winter months


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

summerjack said:


> in the wild do pigeons have a breeding season? if the climate/ food/permits/conditions permit will "local" birds nest year round? thanks


They do here in Southern California because of the very mild climate. Even with that, the nesting does slow down in the "winter" months.

Terry


----------

